# Sweet Potato - Trigger?



## Engine23

Hello All,I have just figured out sweet potatoes are a trigger for me which I find strange since starches in general dont cause many probs....Turns out my wife gets a funny tummy from them as well.Anybody else have a prob with them?


----------



## androsine

Do you have this effect with other fruits? If so you might be sensitive to frutose.


----------



## Engine23

I dont eat allot of fruit so its hard to say...I will try to watch my fructose intake to see if it causes a problem....Thansk for the tip!


----------



## larrybird04530

Do you put anything on them, margerine or butter? I eat them all the time, but just the potato. Fats like margerine and butter I have elimenated from my diet because they are trigger foods for me.


----------



## california

I find that I can't eat regular potatoes any longer. I'm trying to figure out why, any ideas? Is there a common denominator with sweet potaotes, ie. starches, fructose or carbohydrates?


----------



## kac123

Potatoes used to be my favorite "safe" food - but then they started bothering my stomach and i had to give them up too. I wonder what the connection is?????????


----------



## Engine23

I can eat regular potatos w/o any problem. I use butter or I cant beleive its not butter w/o problems.For me it is something specific to sweet potatos....I am not triggered by starch (in general) do regular taters have fructose?What fruit is high fructose? I need something to chomp on to see if i have an attack


----------



## Julia37

All fruits contain fructose. The sweeter the taste, the more fructose they have. I think one of the ones with the most fructose is a ripe banana.I'm fructose sensitive and I have to avoid carrots, winter squash and whole wheat as well as fruit and sweet potatos. The only other thing I can think of would be the orange color. Do you have problems with carrots, acorn squash or orange cheese?Potatos must not have much fructose as I can eat them with no problem and do almost every day. However, I'm not a food sensitivity case according to the definition, because I've been senisitive to the same foods since I can remember (I'm 41 now). As I understand it, a textbook food sensitivity case has to rotate his or her diet so he or she is not eating the same food more than once a day or 3-4 times a week(?) If you have that kind of food sensitivity you can develop new sensitivities if you eat the same food too frequently. There's been a lot of discussion about this on the LEAP threads, there's one by WD40 when she first started the program that goes into detail on this.


----------



## Engine23

Julia,Thnaks for the additional info...I did not know all fruits have fructose.I like the orange fruits and veggies but now that I think about about I do have a problem with oranges, carrots, yams, and tangerines. I wonder if color from natural dye's could a prob for some of us.I will search out the thread you recomended.Stay Safe AllAndy


----------



## california

My problem with potatoes started after I stopped eating carbs (went on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet to try and cure the IBS). That diet didn't work, so I am now on Heather's low fat diet and that seems to work much better. But when I tried re-introducing potatoes, I get so much gas that I'm doubled over with pain. Since potatoes are such an invaluable source of soluable fiber, I'd like to be able to eat them again. Any connections anyone?


----------



## Julia37

> quote: I do have a problem with oranges, carrots, yams, and tangerines.


These all contain fructose. Oranges and tangerines are also high in acid. The only orange food I know of that doesn't contain fructose also (I think) is orange cheese, or possibly saffron.To find out for sure about the fructose you could try avoiding all fruits, sweet veggies, and sugar for 2 weeks and see what happens. You'll have to check processed foods very carefully because they put sugar in a *lot* of foods where you wouldn't expect to find it. Crackers and "unsweetened" cereal, anyone?


----------



## Julia37

P.S. - substances like "corn syrup", "sucrose", "cane syrup", "cane sugar", "turbinado sugar", "maple sugar" "dextrose" and the dreaded "high fructose corn syrup" are all other forms or names of sugar.I think it's clear there's a problem when the food processors feel they need all these euphimisms.


----------



## EYEBSER2

Sweet potatoes are gas producers where white variety potatoes generally are not. It has to do with the molecular structure. I'm not a food chemistry scientist so couldn't give you the specifics. As to food sensitivites- yes, if one has that tendancy and they OD (as in eat daily) any one particular food they CAN develope the allergy. I'm wheat sensitive and if I stay away from it and only eat a little once a week there is no problem. If daily I not only break out in hives but have been in ER getting shots because the esophagus was starting to close up. Scary.


----------

